# Murray/Craftsman 5/22 Auger Worm Gear Replacement Woes



## Foreverfalcon40 (Mar 1, 2016)

I am at my wits end! Kinda!

I bought a near mint Murray 5/22 that needed the worm gear replaced for a steal. I ordered the replacement worm gear as well as meat seals for the gear case since I head to heat and beat the shaft through the imepeller that was rusted on.

I installed new gear and and seals (with correct MTD grease). The auger action seems stiff. I flipped the gear around and same thing. Gearcase has either 6-8 bolts. Once I tighten the last two...it becomes stiff. 

I resorted to YT aka DonnyBoy and he has a video of a Noma. Same exact machine. He states that you can install the gear anyway you want. So I buttoned it back up again for the 5th time. I installed back into the chute and installed the pulley. Still feels to tight. Don't want to mesh the parts together to blow a belt. 

I am at a loss...the Impeller isn't marred at all! ?


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

I THINK, I just did one of those. Fill plug on the side of case or Front of case?? The only trouble spot I noticed would be NOT having the bronze bushings lined up to the case. The Flat spot on the flange? I may be off, but, you have pix??

Thanx, Jay


----------



## Foreverfalcon40 (Mar 1, 2016)

Thanks for your response, I will snap pics for ya after work.

The fill plug is on on the side. 

Flat spot on the flange? Are you referring to the Circle pieces (one in front and one in back) that is round till a certain point and is flat?
Those I am almost positive are in right due to the fact the gear case wouldn't close if they were off. Also inside of one of the gearcase it is slotted for them to slide in.

When I take pictures, what would you like me to photograph?

Thanks,

ff40


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Well can you take a couple pix of the case before its apart, from a few different angles??
And yes, the flat on the bushings that fit to the flats of the case. I'm assuming it was working properly before the stripped gear issue?? will the case bolt together without any shafts in it? I'm thinking maybe the first assemble of the case, the bushing flanges were not lined up and damage has resulted?? It can be tricky, unless you have 3/4 hands to keep everything aligned. 

Thanx, Jay


----------

